# Increasing flow with wavemaker



## art_b (Sep 2, 2006)

My Eheim 2213 is just not circulating enough water movement on my 36x18x18 50 gallon (180 liter) tank. I was thinking of getting a Tunze Turbelle Nanostream 6015 pump rated at 475 GPH (1,800 l/h). Is this too much water flow or just right? What GPH should I target?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

That would be the maximum, but will be fine. Just don't aim at the substrate.


----------



## art_b (Sep 2, 2006)

Just got the Tunze nanostream. Suddenly there is a hurricane inside the tank. The flow is a bit strong. I had to re-position to direct the flow to the front glass to break the flow. Probably need to experiment with positioning. I guess that as long as the flow does not uproot the plants, then it is ok.


----------

